
EC2 Reserved Instance Update – Convertible RIs and Regional Benefit - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-reserved-instance-update-convertible-ris-and-regional-benefit/
======
xref
Holy hell, how did they manage to add more layers of complexity to their
pricing? Thought if anything the automatic discounts of Google Cloud would
influence AWS to simplify their model

